# First Fly Fishing Trip



## dcalbert (May 17, 2006)

Here is a short video clip from my first fly fishing trip to the Guad. Enjoy!!


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Great video. I always love seeing the underwater angle!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Good job.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice Work. 2X on the underwater footage!!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

There were quite a few trout stacked into that hole. Nice video.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Nice work. Underwater release shots are my favorite.


----------

